# Passenger tries to take his Pony on the Train.



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Couldn't quite believe what I was reading. Some people are just shocking.
Pony express? Not this train, sir - AOL NEWS


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

According to the BBC he took it to a hospital afterwards


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im speechless


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha i have seen shetland ponies popped into the back of 4x4's before.


----------



## Maz3643 (May 15, 2011)

Crazy!!!....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Actually I don't think its that odd! perhaps the poor guy were desperate and wanted to get his pony to the hospital! Seemed like it weren't easily spooked as it went in the life so the train jouring would have been a trot in the park

I feel sorry for the guy if he were trying to get the pony help!


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Wow! I don't know what to say.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, erm don't know what to say about this one:huh:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Updated version with extra pictures.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

All horses should have passports ,why have the RSPCA not challenged this man to see if the pony actually belongs to him? 
Absolute insanity,if that poor pony had panicked ,it could have injured itself and others !!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

anyone read the update on this story?

Irish traveller Joe Pannell tried to sell pregnant pony to pub locals
Regularly leads animals through the town centre
Residents affectionately know him as 'crazy Joe'

With his weathered Stetson and faithful steed, in another era he might have made a wily cowboy.
But leading his small grey pony through the tarmac streets of North Wales, this grey-haired traveller attracted confused glances and looked more than a little lost.
Now the mystery man who was caught on CCTV as he tried to lead his nag on to a train has been revealed to be Joe Pannell - a local gypsy with a string of animals.

Staff at Wrexham Station were stunned when Mr Pannell attempted to board an Arriva train with the white pony.
Mr Pannell - a member of the Irish traveller community - and his pet were also spotted at a Wetherspoons pub the Elihu Yale, on Regent Street, Wrexham.
He took the animal into the bar but was quickly kicked out by disapproving pub staff.
'Crazy' Joe, as he is known to residents, has been offering the horse for sale for £200 to people in local pubs.
Pub regular Glynn Evans said: 'Joe came in the pub over the weekend and just tied the horse to a pole outside.
'He had brought it into the pub before but this time a member of staff told him that he was barred for life and wasn't allowed in.'
Animal welfare workers are becoming increasingly worried for the safety of the horse, which is believed to be a pregnant female.
Mr Evans, 49, added: 'I saw the horse on Tuesday off its reins - he had just left it to run around and it ran into the Primark store across the road.
'He keeps trying to sell the horse for £200. He's offering it as 'buy one get one free', because the horse is expecting to foal.'
Locals described gypsy Joe as grey-haired and in his late 60s or early 70s. They said he has previously wandered through the town with numerous animals.
In the latest of a string of sightings, the elderly gent was seen attempting to gain entry to Wrexham Maelor Hospital's A&E department.

Witness Bethan Havard said: 'He used to have a lot of horses and would always tie them up by the hospital.
'He was there yesterday trying to get an appointment for the horse but I understand he was turned away by staff.'
A spokesman for Wrexham Maelor Hospital said it was unable to do anything for the animal.

'We can confirm that a man did turn up with a horse in A&E, but we were unable to treat the horse.
'Our understanding from the CCTV footage is that it may have been the same person that was at the station, but we're not sure.'
Bethan, a 37-year-old newsagent, added: 'Joe has been knocking around Wrexham for a number of years.

'You always see him tying up the horse around the town centre. I once saw him try and take it into a shoe shop with him.'
Wrexham council confirmed it was keen to trace both the owner and animal. A spokesman said: 'We're trying to locate him and his pony at the moment.
'We're looking into the welfare side of it. That's why we're trying to locate the owner and discuss the matter with him.'

The RSPCA said of the station incident it was 'not a safe nor acceptable manner in which to transport an equine.'
It added: 'The RSPCA inspectorate are currently viewing the images which have been released to the media.'

Man who tried to take pony on train revealed to be traveller Joe Pannell | Mail Online


----------



## Parricull (May 27, 2011)

it sounds as if the bloke should check himself into the hospital....The consequence's of a spooked pony on a train station platform don't bare thinking.


----------

